# How to update our profile



## Pieces Of E (Jan 30, 2012)

We're new to the forum and have a question. How do we add our equipment to our profile? At the bottom of everyone's posts, I see that their equipment is listed. I don't see how to add this info under Profile.

Thanx everyone.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 30, 2012)

Users just enter their gear in the "Signature" box.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2012)

I suggest that you page down on the forum home page to the site information board, and read thru the "sticky Topics"

Here is the info about adding a signature into your profile. Basically, you need to post for a while before you are granted the ability to have the signature. Its all the fault of SEO spammers. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1440.0.html


----------



## Pieces Of E (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh ok, I can wholeheartedly agree to those terms. Thank you both for your quick replies.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, BUT.......

I have successfully added a "signature" that makes it list my equipment at the bottom of the post. That is all well and good. 

What I CAN'T figure out is how the site has added "Power Shot 100" right under my name out in the left margins. Did it access Canon's records and pick up the first camera I ever registered with Canon or something? 

I can't figure out how to modify it. ???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 24, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Yes, BUT.......
> 
> I have successfully added a "signature" that makes it list my equipment at the bottom of the post. That is all well and good.
> 
> ...



you can't change it except by posting. It changes automatically as you do more posting. When you get 1000 or 1500, you might see a 1DX.

Good Luck


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 24, 2012)

AH-HA! I get it. It is a rating. Like you start out "Volkswagon" and you progress to "Rolls Royce" or something. 

Never mind. Thanks.


----------



## RazorTM (Mar 1, 2012)

I noticed, upon signing up to the forums here, that my time zone information is incorrect. Will I also be able to edit that stuff after several posts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2012)

RazorTM said:


> I noticed, upon signing up to the forums here, that my time zone information is incorrect. Will I also be able to edit that stuff after several posts?



I don't know if that's restricted until you've posted sufficiently, but I changed mine in Profile > Modify Profile tab/dropdown > Look and Layout.


----------



## WildBill (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't know if that's restricted until you've posted sufficiently, but I changed mine in Profile > Modify Profile tab/dropdown > Look and Layout.



Thanks Neuro!!! That clock has been bothering me for a long time. I just never thought to go look for an adjustment.


----------



## firephasers (Mar 31, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> AH-HA! I get it. It is a rating. Like you start out "Volkswagon" and you progress to "Rolls Royce" or something.
> 
> Never mind. Thanks.



Thanks, I was wondering about this too. It's telling me that I have a powershot S100, and I've never owned one.....duh. Ok, I understand now


----------

